# Beschreibung eines 'leeren' char-Wertes



## Guest (9. Feb 2006)

Hallo!
Bin gerade mitten in der Vorbeitung einer Klausur... Nun steh ich vor dem Problem, wie man 'leere' char-Varabielb am bestern Darstellt.
Hintergrund:
In einer while-Schleife muss ich u.a. nachprüfen, ob der 'Teilchar' eines String = '' ist, d.h. 'leer' ist.

```
while(a==b && b!=null)
```

'null' timmt leider nicht, nur zwei hochkommas auch nicht :-/
Wisst ihr Rat?

Danke


Gruß


----------



## Roar (9. Feb 2006)

das geht nicht. wenn du einen ungültigen wert beschrieben willst nimm am besten 0

und ein char innerhalb eines strings kann auch nicht '' oder leer sein.  ein char ist immer irgendwas, genau wie jeder andere primitive datentyp.


----------



## Guest (9. Feb 2006)

Ich wollte eiegtlich damit das Ende des Strings finden :-/

wie kann man das realisieren??


----------



## Roar (9. Feb 2006)

und warum sollte am ende des strings ein leerer char stehen :?
die länge eines Strings liefert String#length() zurück, dort is dan auch das ende


----------

